# Planning sign removed again



## KOW (23 Oct 2016)

I have had my planning sign erected for two weeks and it has been torn down twice. Luckily I have been around. I have replaced it on both occasions. It is required to be erected for another three weeks.  Is there a practice in place with the County Council in order to address such problems? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## nutty nut (23 Oct 2016)

Yes, planning authorities around the country are required to take this type of situation into account but only after you have notified them in writing.

What I would suggest is that you get a copy of tomorrows paper and hold it beside the sign with the date on the paper clearly displayed and take a close up photo of it beside and including the sign. Send the photo and a letter advising that the sign has been removed twice already and has been replaced (the photo backs this up) Repeat the photo session at the start of each week for the next three weeks and advise the planning department that this is what you propose to do.


----------



## KOW (23 Oct 2016)

nutty nut said:


> Yes, planning authorities around the country are required to take this type of situation into account but only after you have notified them in writing.
> 
> What I would suggest is that you get a copy of tomorrows paper and hold it beside the sign with the date on the paper clearly displayed and take a close up photo of it beside and including the sign. Send the photo and a letter advising that the sign has been removed twice already and has been replaced (the photo backs this up) Repeat the photo session at the start of each week for the next three weeks and advise the planning department that this is what you propose to do.



Thanks Nutty Nut will do 
Cheers


----------



## Clonback (23 Oct 2016)

The best approach is to contact a site notice specialist that will erect your notice with steel backing and a Perspex front.It is then bolted to wall or pole.
Costs about 200euro but this should solve the problem.Better to do this as your application could be delayed for 5/6 weeks.


----------



## newirishman (24 Oct 2016)

or spend the 200 euro on a CCTV solution to identify the culprit.


----------



## Steven Barrett (24 Oct 2016)

Clonback said:


> The best approach is to contact a site notice specialist that will erect your notice with steel backing and a Perspex front.It is then bolted to wall or pole.
> *Costs about 200euro* but this should solve the problem.Better to do this as your application could be delayed for 5/6 weeks.



You could probably have fliers delivered to everyone in the area for that price.


----------



## Clonback (24 Oct 2016)

It is a legal requirement to have the notice on display for 5 weeks.If the sign is not visible when the planners visit you have to start the process again.


----------



## Leo (25 Oct 2016)

Clonback said:


> The best approach is to contact a site notice specialist that will erect your notice with steel backing and a Perspex front.It is then bolted to wall or pole.
> Costs about 200euro but this should solve the problem.Better to do this as your application could be delayed for 5/6 weeks.



If you're handy. you could buy some polycarbonate yourself (much better than perspex for this application), and do the job for a lot less.


----------



## daithi28 (25 Oct 2016)

Contact the Planning Officer who will be dealing with the application and explain the situation. It is not uncommon. In my experience of this situation, the Planner indicated when he/she would be inspecting the site notice, giving the applicant a timeframe to ensure the notice is in situ e.g. the Planner said they would be out the following afternoon to check the Notice. When the Planner subsequently inspected the site, they confirmed the notice was in place and took a photograph.

Thereafter if a member of the public rang in to complain that there was no site notice in place, the Planner was able to say that "on the day of site inspection", the Notice was in place and therefore the application is still considered to be a valid one.


----------



## KOW (25 Oct 2016)

Contacted Planning office. They asked me to notify local Garda Office and get pulse number to show I had genuinely had reported vandalism of signs. Email same to office. Did that. All should be ok. Thanks again.


----------



## Seagull (26 Oct 2016)

daithi28 said:


> Contact the Planning Officer who will be dealing with the application and explain the situation. It is not uncommon. In my experience of this situation, the Planner indicated when he/she would be inspecting the site notice, giving the applicant a timeframe to ensure the notice is in situ e.g. the Planner said they would be out the following afternoon to check the Notice. When the Planner subsequently inspected the site, they confirmed the notice was in place and took a photograph.
> 
> Thereafter if a member of the public rang in to complain that there was no site notice in place, the Planner was able to say that "on the day of site inspection", the Notice was in place and therefore the application is still considered to be a valid one.



That sounds like a system open to abuse. If someone is making an alteration/putting in a development that is likely to be met with a load of objections, they could put the notification sign up the morning of the inspection, and have it down again an hour after it's done.


----------



## daithi28 (28 Oct 2016)

Seagull said:


> That sounds like a system open to abuse. If someone is making an alteration/putting in a development that is likely to be met with a load of objections, they could put the notification sign up the morning of the inspection, and have it down again an hour after it's done.



This situation was only facilitated following from a clear line of evidence showing that the previous sitenotices had been ripped down, leading to invalidations and unreasonable frustration of the planning process by a third party.


----------

